

How to make breaking changes and not break all the things - streblo
http://matthew.mceachen.us/blog/how-to-make-breaking-changes-and-not-break-all-the-things-1315.html

======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7936056)

